# How to heat Zoo Zone 2 with Pet Nap heat pad for hedgehog



## APH2016 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi,

I would be grateful if someone could provide me with some guidance on heating my Zoo Zone 2 with my Pet Nap heat pad for my African Pygmy Hedgehog.

I have bought the pad but now I'm not sure how people are using them with their Zoo Zones (inside on under?) as I'm a little concerned about whether there will be issues with the plastic bottom? 

Could anyone that has this set up please let me know how theirs is positioned?

Thanks!


----------



## APH2016 (Mar 8, 2016)

sorry, that should have been 'inside or under' the Zoo Zone 2


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey 

They go inside the zoozone


----------



## APH2016 (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

